# Show your filters



## snowboarder107 (Apr 14, 2010)

I really like the surefire filters and have not seen a thread with pictures of them. So post your filters here. I will start with my G2 which has a red filter.


----------



## angelofwar (Apr 14, 2010)

FM27....






And a C2-HA/C2-BK w/ an FM34/FM35






And C2 w/ FM35

I Love there filters too...not only are they useful (i.e. especially the F04), but the FM series really make the Centurions look twice as bad arse!


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 14, 2010)

Can we show diffusers too, or just filters? Your call.


----------



## snowboarder107 (Apr 14, 2010)

I forgot to post which filter I had, it is the fm35. 

angelofwar your surefires look sweet with the filters. And yes I love these filters too and they make every surefire look bad arse  

Gazerbeam, yes I would love to see the diffusers and the covers too. 

Keep them coming


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Apr 15, 2010)

I like this thread:thumbsup:


----------



## snowboarder107 (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow that A2Z combat light is awesome and looks even better with the cover. I hope to get one of those soon. I really like how easy it is to handle with handgun.


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Apr 15, 2010)

snowboarder107 said:


> Wow that A2Z combat light is awesome and looks even better with the cover. I hope to get one of those soon. I really like how easy it is to handle with handgun.



You're gonna' love it:bow:


----------



## Gazerbeam (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's a couple of diffusers.


----------



## snowboarder107 (Jun 9, 2010)

I recently acquired a FM33 IR and an FM36 blue filter. And I also noticed on my blue filter that there is no surefire logo on it like the other two I have. It was brand new so I know it is a surefire. Maybe when they first started making them they did not put their logo on it? Does anyone know about this?


----------

